# [SOLVED]incompatible version of the ieee80211 subsystem?

## metalfan

Hi,

i updated my kernel to 2.6.14-r2 from 2.6.12.....and tried to emerge ipw2200 to get my wlan up again which told me:

```

Looks like you forgot to remerge net-wireless/ieee80211 after

 * upgrading your kernel.

```

doing that with: emerge -avb net-wireless/ieee80211 results in:

```

emerge -avb net-wireless/ieee80211

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] net-wireless/ieee80211-1.0.3-r2  -debug 0 kB

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

Do you want me to merge these packages? [Yes/No] y

>>> emerge (1 of 1) net-wireless/ieee80211-1.0.3-r2 to /

>>> md5 files   ;-) ieee80211-1.0.3.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) ieee80211-1.0.3-r1.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) ieee80211-1.1.6.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) ieee80211-1.0.2.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) ieee80211-1.1.5.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) ieee80211-1.0.3-r2.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) ieee80211-1.1.5-r1.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) ieee80211-1.0.1.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/ieee80211-1.0.3-broadcast.patch

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/ieee80211-1.1.5-broadcast.patch

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-ieee80211-1.0.1

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-ieee80211-1.0.2

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-ieee80211-1.0.3

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-ieee80211-1.1.5

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-ieee80211-1.1.6

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/ieee80211-1.1.5-we18.patch

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/remove-old

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-ieee80211-1.0.3-r1

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-ieee80211-1.0.3-r2

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-ieee80211-1.1.5-r1

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/ieee80211-1.0.3-keep_restricted_bit.patch

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/ieee80211-1.0.3-open_frag.patch

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) ieee80211-1.0.3.tgz

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.14-gentoo-r2-schleppi

 * Checking for suitable kernel configuration options:

 *

 * Your kernel source contains an incompatible version of the

 * ieee80211 subsystem, which needs to be removed before

 * ieee80211-1.0.3 can be installed. This can be accomplished by running:

 *

 *   # rm -i /usr/src/linux/include/net/ieee80211.h

 *

 * Please note that this will make it impossible to use some of the

 * in-kernel IEEE 802.11 wireless LAN drivers (eg. orinoco).

 *

!!! ERROR: net-wireless/ieee80211-1.0.3-r2 failed.

!!! Function pkg_setup, Line 55, Exitcode 0

!!! Incompatible in-kernel ieee80211 subsystem detected

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

okay, why not:

```

rm -i /usr/src/linux/include/net/ieee80211.h

rm: reguläre Datei /usr/src/linux/include/net/ieee80211.h entfernen? y

```

...and trying again:

```

emerge -avb net-wireless/ieee80211

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] net-wireless/ieee80211-1.0.3-r2  -debug 0 kB

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

Do you want me to merge these packages? [Yes/No] y

>>> emerge (1 of 1) net-wireless/ieee80211-1.0.3-r2 to /

>>> md5 files   ;-) ieee80211-1.0.3.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) ieee80211-1.0.3-r1.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) ieee80211-1.1.6.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) ieee80211-1.0.2.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) ieee80211-1.1.5.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) ieee80211-1.0.3-r2.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) ieee80211-1.1.5-r1.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) ieee80211-1.0.1.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/ieee80211-1.0.3-broadcast.patch

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/ieee80211-1.1.5-broadcast.patch

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-ieee80211-1.0.1

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-ieee80211-1.0.2

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-ieee80211-1.0.3

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-ieee80211-1.1.5

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-ieee80211-1.1.6

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/ieee80211-1.1.5-we18.patch

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/remove-old

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-ieee80211-1.0.3-r1

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-ieee80211-1.0.3-r2

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-ieee80211-1.1.5-r1

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/ieee80211-1.0.3-keep_restricted_bit.patch

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/ieee80211-1.0.3-open_frag.patch

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) ieee80211-1.0.3.tgz

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.14-gentoo-r2-schleppi

 * Checking for suitable kernel configuration options:

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking ieee80211-1.0.3.tgz to /var/tmp/portage/ieee80211-1.0.3-r2/work

 * Applying ieee80211-1.0.3-keep_restricted_bit.patch ...                                                                                                            [ ok ]

 * Applying ieee80211-1.0.3-open_frag.patch ...                                                                                                                      [ ok ]

 * Applying ieee80211-1.0.3-broadcast.patch ...                                                                                                                      [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked.

 * Preparing ieee80211 module

Checking in /usr/src/linux/ for ieee80211 components...

make -C /usr/src/linux M=/var/tmp/portage/ieee80211-1.0.3-r2/work/ieee80211-1.0.3 MODVERDIR=/var/tmp/portage/ieee80211-1.0.3-r2/work/ieee80211-1.0.3 modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.14-gentoo-r2'

  WARNING: Symbol version dump /usr/src/linux-2.6.14-gentoo-r2/Module.symvers

           is missing; modules will have no dependencies and modversions.

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ieee80211-1.0.3-r2/work/ieee80211-1.0.3/ieee80211_module.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ieee80211-1.0.3-r2/work/ieee80211-1.0.3/ieee80211_tx.o

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/ieee80211-1.0.3-r2/work/ieee80211-1.0.3/ieee80211_module.c:54:

/var/tmp/portage/ieee80211-1.0.3-r2/work/ieee80211-1.0.3/net/ieee80211.h:724: Fehler: Redefinition von »is_broadcast_ether_addr«

include/linux/etherdevice.h:73: Fehler: vorherige Definition von »is_broadcast_ether_addr« war hier

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/ieee80211-1.0.3-r2/work/ieee80211-1.0.3/ieee80211_module.o] Fehler 1

make[2]: *** Warte auf noch nicht beendete Prozesse...

/usr/src/linux/net/ieee80211

/usr/src/linux/net/ieee80211/ieee80211_module.c

/usr/src/linux/net/ieee80211/ieee80211_crypt_ccmp.c

/usr/src/linux/net/ieee80211/ieee80211_crypt_tkip.c

/usr/src/linux/net/ieee80211/ieee80211_rx.c

/usr/src/linux/net/ieee80211/ieee80211_tx.c

/usr/src/linux/net/ieee80211/ieee80211_wx.c

/usr/src/linux/net/ieee80211/ieee80211_crypt.c

/usr/src/linux/net/ieee80211/ieee80211_crypt_wep.c

/usr/src/linux/include/net/ieee80211_crypt.h

/usr/src/linux/include/config/ieee80211.h

Above files found.  Remove? [y],n In file included from /var/tmp/portage/ieee80211-1.0.3-r2/work/ieee80211-1.0.3/ieee80211_tx.c:46:

/var/tmp/portage/ieee80211-1.0.3-r2/work/ieee80211-1.0.3/net/ieee80211.h:724: Fehler: Redefinition von »is_broadcast_ether_addr«

include/linux/etherdevice.h:73: Fehler: vorherige Definition von »is_broadcast_ether_addr« war hier

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/ieee80211-1.0.3-r2/work/ieee80211-1.0.3/ieee80211_tx.o] Fehler 1

make[1]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/ieee80211-1.0.3-r2/work/ieee80211-1.0.3] Fehler 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.14-gentoo-r2'

make: *** [modules] Fehler 2

make: *** Warte auf noch nicht beendete Prozesse...       <-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- stopped there until i aborted

sandbox:  Caught signal 2 in pid 21638

make: *** [check_old] Unterbrechung

/usr/portage/net-wireless/ieee80211/ieee80211-1.0.3-r2.ebuild: src_compile aborted; exiting.

Exiting on signal 2

```

whats going on here?

greets

metalfanLast edited by metalfan on Thu Nov 17, 2005 7:34 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dgaffuri

ieee80211 and ipw2x00 are included in kernel starting from 2.6.14, but they're old versions. If you can manage with ipw2200 1.0.0 (1.0.8 it's included starting from 2.6.15-rc1) unmerge iee80211 and ipw2200 and enable them as modules in kernel config. Otherwise I think you should upgrade them switching to the test branch. I have

```
[ebuild   R   ] net-wireless/ieee80211-1.1.6  -debug 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] net-wireless/ipw2200-1.0.8  -debug -radiotap 0 kB
```

and it works well with 2.6.14-r2.

----------

## metalfan

it "just" worked today, emerge net-wireless/ieee... asked me to run a remove script....last time i tried ieee.... asked me to accept to remove a singel file and then while the emerge was ongoing it found some other files that it couldnt remove.

greets

metalfan

----------

## dgaffuri

Have you disabled ieee80211 support in kernel config? And I would run make clean before rebuilding the kernel. Which  versions are you trying to emerge?

----------

## metalfan

@dgaffuri, why make clean.....until now ive used just "make" after changing something...how couldnt that work?

greets

metalfan

----------

## dgaffuri

It's rather an heuristic, but it doesn't harm. It may be that some object left around by a previously configured option mess up things, so cleaning before compiling may help. I don't remember the exact conditions, but at least in one case I had to run make clean to get rid of kernel compilation errors.

----------

## evan18h

 *dgaffuri wrote:*   

> ieee80211 and ipw2x00 are included in kernel starting from 2.6.14

 

Can you point out excatly where they are in the kernel config...i'm having trouble finding it myself.

Thanks.

----------

## dgaffuri

 *evan18h wrote:*   

> Can you point out excatly where they are in the kernel config...i'm having trouble finding it myself.Thanks.

 

I'm not able to run menuconfig now, but the first one is under networking options and the second under device drivers, wireless. You may find help for the options (including the exact position in menus) typing a / in menuconfig and then the name of the option, that is IEEE80211 and IPW2220. Note that if IEEE80211 is not enabled you don't see the IPW2x00 options.

----------

## Meeuw

It doens't work for me either, the remove-old script is (IMHO) horribly broken (sandbox errors, removal of Makefiles etc.)

Does someone have a fix?

----------

## metalfan

try to update your portage tree, it worked for me after that yesterday evening

greets

metalfan

----------

## beissemj

```
#cp /usr/src/linux/.config /home/user/.config

#emerge sync && emerge portage && emerge -Ca gentoo-sources && emerge -va gentoo-sources

#cd /usr/src/linux && make mrproper && cp /home/user/.config .config && make && make modules modules_install

#mv arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernal

#emerge -va ieee80211

#/bin/sh /usr/portage/net-wireless/remove-old /usr/src/linux (say yes to everything)

#emerge -va ieee80211

```

----------

